# Canadian Army CO and CWO Appointments: APS 2014



## Edward Campbell (1 Dec 2013)

I just received the following on the old farts' _regimental_ net:

*CANFORGEN 193/13 C ARMY 036/13 291608Z NOV 13*
CANADIAN ARMY CO AND CWO APPTS - APS 2014

UNCLASSIFIED

I AM PLEASED TO ANNOUNCE THE FOLLOWING APPOINTMENTS FOR CANADIAN ARMY COMMAND (READ IN THREE COLUMNS: UNIT, POSITION, NAME): 

CO APPOINTMENTS APS 2014 

     (1) RCD, CO, LCOL S. GRAHAM 

     (2) LDSH, CO, LCOL J. MAJOR 

     (3) 2 CER, CO, LCOL M. GASPAROTTO 

     (4) 4 ESR, CO, LCOL W. TAYLOR 

     (5) 5 CDSB ENGR SVCS, CO, LCOL C. MACEACHERN 

     (6) FCEO, CO, LCOL D. ORR 

     (7) 21 EW REGT, CO, LCOL R. HULAN 

     (8 ) 2 CMBG HQ AND SIGS, CO, MAJ G. HUNT 

     (9) 2 CDSB SIGS SVCS, CO, MAJ F. LETOURNEAU 

     (10) 3 CDSB SIGS SVCS, CO, MAJ M. PRINCE 

     (11) 1 RCR, CO, LCOL J. GUINEY 

     (12) 1 PPCLI, CO, LCOL M. STALKER 

     (13) 3 PPCLI, CO, LCOL J. ADAIR 

     (14) 2 R22ER, CO, LCOL G. CARPENTIER 

     (15) 3 R22ER, CO, LCOL T. ARSENAULT 

     (16) RCEME SCHOOL, CO, LCOL L. DENCSAK 

     (17) 3 CDN DIV TC, CO, LCOL S. TRENHOLM 

     (18) TACTICS SCHOOL, CO, LCOL J. LANGELIER 

     (19) PSTC, CO, LCOL C. LANDRY 

CWO APPOINTMENTS APS 2014 

     (1) 2 CDN DIV, SM, CWO D. TOFTS 

     (2) 4 CDN DIV, RES SM, CWO D. ELLYATT 

     (3) CADTC, SM, CWO C. CHOUINARD 

     (4) CADTC, ATA RES SM, CWO K. CLAPHAM 

     (5) 5 CMBG, SM, CWO S. DESPINS 

     (6) 31 CBG, RSM, CWO S. WILKINS 

     (7) 32 CBG, RSM, CWO G. LAWSON 

     (8 ) 5 CDSG, SM, CWO B. MONTGOMERY 

     (9) CFB KINGSTON, CWO, CWO T. GARAND 

     (10) CADTC NCMPD, CWO, CWO K. DONOVAN 

     (11) 12 RBC, RSM, CWO W. BUCHANAN 

     (12) RCAC SCHOOL, RSM, CWO K. MATHERS 

     (13) 2 CDSB SIGS SVCS, MWO, MWO A. HORT 

     (14) 4 CDSB SIGS SVCS, MWO, MWO T. STEVENS 

     (15) 5 CDSB SIGS SVCS, MWO, MWO D. ROBERTS 

     (16) 1 RCR, RSM, MWO L. LAVOIE (ON PROMOTION) 

     (17) 3 RCR, RSM, CWO W. FUDGE 

     (18) 1 PPCLI, RSM, MWO D. HESSELL (ON PROMOTION) 

     (19) 1 R22ER, RSM, CWO L. LACOMBE 

     (20) INF SCHOOL, RSM, MWO D. CHENARD (ON PROMOTION) 

     (21) 5 SVC BN, RSM, CWO S. SERGERIE 

     (22) 2 CDN DIV TC, RSM, CWO S. MASSON 

     (23) 3 CDN DIV TC, RSM, MWO T. HALCRO (ON PROMOTION) 

     (24) CFB SUFFIELD, RSM, MWO R. STACEY (ON PROMOTION) 

COMD CA, LGEN J.M.M. HAINSE, CONGRATULATES YOU 

POSTING INSTRUCTIONS WILL BE ISSUED SEPARATELY IF APPLICABLE


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Dec 2013)

(18) 1 PPCLI, RSM, MWO D. HESSELL (ON PROMOTION)

I was Darren Hessel's Sect Comd once upon a time.

6'4" and about 250 pounds.....I did the fireman carry with him kitted out, close to 300 lbs.

Good man....


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Dec 2013)

A new CO, time to research on the GAL!  ;D


----------



## ArmyRick (1 Dec 2013)

Jim, I do remember you and Darren from Battle school. Congrats to Darren Hessell on appointment to RSM


----------



## ModlrMike (2 Dec 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> (18) 1 PPCLI, RSM, MWO D. HESSELL (ON PROMOTION)
> 
> I was Darren Hessel's Sect Comd once upon a time.
> 
> ...



Darren and I were on the NBC OP course aeons ago. We were also in the sandbox together. You're right, good man.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Dec 2013)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Jim, I do remember you and Darren from Battle school. Congrats to Darren Hessell on appointment to RSM



And not all the memories are fond ones right?


----------



## Matt_Fisher (2 Dec 2013)

Small world:

Mark Gasparotto's wife used to babysit my daughter when they lived in Fredericton, and I built him a customized tac-vest when I was at CPGear, circa 2008.

Steve Graham was DS on the RESO 3 course I was a driver for back in 1996.

Mason Stalker and I were Army Cadets together in BC back in the late 80/s early 90s.

Man, I'm getting old.  lol


----------



## ArmyRick (2 Dec 2013)

Jim, all those push ups made me strong enough that I can man handle my 300 LBS calves with ease. Thanks!


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Dec 2013)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Jim, all those push ups made me strong enough that I can man handle my 300 LBS calves with ease. Thanks!



Remember if you fall off the rappel tower and break your leg it's a bonus ....right?


----------



## Gronk (4 Dec 2013)

I went through Battle School w/ Darren - Makes me feel old today


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Dec 2013)

Gronk said:
			
		

> I went through Battle School w/ Darren - Makes me feel old today



Cause you are old. Have a nice day!  

Kidding.....


----------

